

Go, You Vampire Squid - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/08/vampire-squid-facebook-goldman/

======
Umalu
The "Vampire Squid" reference for Goldman Sachs is to this quote from Matt
Taibbi in Rolling Stone: "The world's most powerful investment bank is a great
vampire squid wrapped around the face of humanity, relentlessly jamming its
blood funnel into anything that smells like money."

